# Please give me you opinions,please!



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Ive been contemplating breeding my tiels,jynx and navida,They are a bonded pair over the age of 1.I know nothing so far but I would do monthes of research before ever putting in a nestbox.I need to know everything.Do you have to be home 24/7 to breed birds?Do you need an incubater?I know where I can find one cheap!If I want to handfeed do I pull them at the age of 4 weeks?2 weeks?Do I have to be home to handfeed?Is it constant to where I would have to be home all the time?I know I sound stupid but I really need some help.What do I do when the eggs are laid?Do I monitor them?Do I take them out?What do I do after that?Keep them away from the parents?Do I have to worry about The parents not probiding much heat?i know breeding wont be easy,but I love birds and would love to have any living baby to carry the tiels genes.What happens if they dont breed?Ive been scared about chronic egg laying and what if the egg gets stuck?I know I rush her to the vet but......I just need some help,much appreciated!:wacko:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Do you have to be home 24/7 to breed birds?


No, you don't. But if you handfeed the babies you will need to be available when they're do for a feeding. Sometimes you don't have a choice about it - if the parents don't feed the babies properly you will have to feed the babies if you don't want them to starve to death.



> Do you need an incubater?


Only if the parents don't care for the chicks properly, or if you're planning to take the babies away from the parents for handfeeding.



> If I want to handfeed do I pull them at the age of 4 weeks?2 weeks?


The ideal age for handfeeding is to start at age 2 to 3 weeks. Earlier than that there's a greater risk of harming the baby with human error. Later than that the babies tend to resist a lot more.



> Do I have to be home to handfeed?


If you have a safe way to transport the babies and warm up the formula then you can feed them anywhere. Some people will take the babies to work with them and feed them there!



> What do I do when the eggs are laid?


Just leave them in the nest and let the parents do the rest! Sometimes the parents won't start sitting until several eggs have been laid, and the eggs will be good for at least a week before incubation starts. But once incubation starts they have to be kept warm consistently because the embryo will die if the egg gets cold. Most parent birds are pretty good about keeping the eggs warm, but some parents just don't seem to "get it" and sometimes other circumstances will cause problems - for example a night fright causing the parent to leave the nest and not go back in until morning. 

Winged Wisdom has an excellent 10-part series of articles on the responsible breeding of cockatiels. They're not linked together though so the best way to read it is to go to http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww1.htm and scroll down to the Cockatiels section, which has links to each article in the series. There are also some good articles on breeding at http://www.cockatielcottage.net/ It's hard for us to tell you everything you need to know, so I recommend that you read the articles first then come back here with any additional questions that you have.


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow thanks!I do want to breed but Im at school for like 6-1/2 hours.I do have relatives that could do it but they wouldnt want to.I do plan on possibly homeschooling so untill then Ill just plan it out!!!


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

what is the age of your tiels? I probably suggest to wait until they are 18months old, young tiel can breed but it may be disappointing. research more and you will get the right knowledge of breeding


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know exactly but was told about 1-1/2 a couple monthes ago 
I am waiting about a year(If I do breed).I would also want to do it in summer so I can be home!!!!!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Before you even THINK about breeding pet birds, consider a few things:

-The mutations of the birds. Some mutation combos can create chicks with stunted growth/ poor health immunities/ miss aligned beaks/ bad feathers and feather growth/ Shortened life spans and much more. 
~Are the parents mutations compatiable? Are they not?
~Do you know what mutations to breed together and what to avoid?
~Do you know what mutations carry possible defects?

-The genetics of the parents as well as their pedigree. Many people just simple breed two birds together with very little knowledge of the parents. This can result in badly bred chicks that can present a range of genetic health issues.
~Do they have hidden health issues you dont know about? 
~What about genetic issues you may not know about that will pass to the chicks? (eg: baldness in lutinos)
~Do you know the parents lineage and the possible defects in the line?

-The time, money, space and energy to raise the chicks.
I think personally, if you dont have 100% time to put into the birds, dont even bother doing it at all.
~Do you have time to check the next box regularly (more then once a day)?
~Do you have the MONEY to rais the chicks correctly?
~Do you have the space to raise the chicks?
~Do you have the funds for possible emergency vet visits if something goes wrong (could add up into the hundreds)?
~Do you have the understanding that breeding the birds may result in them becomming agressive?

Im saying this as there are MANY badly bred cockatiels (as well as many other parrots) in this world with a huge range of genetic issues. 
Many people think its a simple and easy task (as simple as putting two birds together) and know very little of the basis of breeding the birds. 
Im trying to curb you away from breeding cockatiels that may present some of the genetic issues that many other dedicated breeders are trying to breed OUT of the mutations (eg the baldness in the lutinos gene) But with so many bad breeders its hard and causes a set back, Please think about this moreso then "i want to breed my birds together so i can have some babies" and moreso "am i doing the right thing by breeding these birds for the cockatiel community?"


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

My birds are a regular(female) and I think hes a pied(jynx)sorry for the pic quality.Id def do it in summer.I can ask the breeder about the genes.I know breeding can be aggressive and harmful.By the time its summer Id have moved to a house which I have 2 rooms I can use to raise the chicks and so on...And I can get vet money like a snap.If I do it in summer Ill have loads of time to research and prepare.Also I have neighbors that have had breeding birds and babies and theyd love to help.I also have a good friend that workss at a pet store(I grew up going to)That breeds birds and would love to help.Im not breeding just because I want babies.I want the experience and I want to have a sweet little thing depend on me of which i wont let down.I want one that grows with me there.Im not a fool(not saying anyone called me one)I know its difficult and can be trajic......I dont know yet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post some better pix's of your birds. From the photo you posted it looks like you have 2 females.


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Soon only because they are in a diff room and my cats are out here,that time I had moved them in a diff room and brought the tiels out here.I will post some pics soon.....I def have one of each,the breeder told me and theyre a bonded pair aswell


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Also another breeder told me


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I def have one of each,the breeder told me and theyre a bonded pair aswell
-----------------------------------------------

Is this the same breeder that told you you have a regular (meaning a normal grey) and a pied. From your photo you have 2 normals possibly split to pied.

If the birds were over a year old the male would have molted the yellow barred feathers from the tail, and he would have molted in the yellow facial mask. This is not present on either of your birds, and BOTH show the female markings to the tail.

It could be that the one you are told is a male could be ALOT younger, and has not gone thru a molt.


----------



## Ambisense (Nov 18, 2010)

Loveallpets is a bird hoarder. I encourage the moderators of this forum to either ban her or close this thread.

She has very little knowledge on basic bird care and is already considering to breed them. She lives in a 2 bedroom apartment with a total of some 15 odd pets.

She is a breeding machine. 
She wants to breed her parrotlet (yes, the baby one she just got..and has no mate yet). Thread HERE.

She also wants to breed her two tiels (who are probably siblings). Thread HERE.

She wants to breed her budgies. Thread HERE.

Aside from wanting to breed with no money to support her animals should things go wrong (egg binding), no knowledge on how to hand feed (means sure dead chicks) and the possibility of inbreeding.

She has also obtained all her birds in a period of 5-6 months (hoarding). Never quarantines any of her birds. Not to mention them being housed in tiny cages much too small for them (but she claims they are HUGEEE cages).

Did I also mention she says she has 2 indian ring necks and wants a third? Thread HERE.

I encourage moderators to take in consideration all the links I have posted and act accordingly.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree on her profile it says she is only 13 years old
far to young to breed herself


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ambisence...you are not a regular poster...WHY should I take your word as gospel. Irregardless of the circumstances she is taking the time to ask questions and hopefully learn.

DEFINE A BIRD HOARDER!!!! I have 33 mousebirds, and 18 cockatiels, and I'll be darned if someone out of left field PUBLICLY called me a hoarder....thus the original poster does not desrve your comments. Statements like your can also be considered libal.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I come on here every day because i want to learn and i have learned alot since August (wow seems longer) I learned about egg binding, screaming, night frights, watching their poop and more which i never knew about at all


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

With birds or any animals it is an on-going learning expereince. What we learn over time is *there are no TEXTBOOK birds* or ways of doing anything. What works for one person may not work for someone else because there are so many variables...such as location, environment, experience, etc. What we have to do is read and research and weigh the info given, and tailor it to what will work best to our own schedules and circumstances.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

srtiels said:


> Ambisence...you are not a regular poster...WHY should I take your word as gospel. Irregardless of the circumstances she is taking the time to ask questions and hopefully learn.
> 
> DEFINE A BIRD HOARDER!!!! I have 33 mousebirds, and 18 cockatiels, and I'll be darned if someone out of left field PUBLICLY called me a hoarder....thus the original poster does not desrve your comments. Statements like your can also be considered libal.


Susanne, you are one person I definitely would not call a hoarder. You for one, have very well cared for birds, they are not cramped in small cages, and they are well fed.

A hoarder, in my opinion, is when a person starts "collecting" birds and it gets to the stage where it is uncontrollable.. they cannot provide for them, ie: they can not give them the appropriate sized cages, they lack toys, perches and such, they can not give them the right diet, out of cage time, Avian Vet checks, quarantine, and etc.

I have been called a hoarder many times, but the fact that I know my birds are well cared for makes me laugh at those that say it.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Loveallpets is asking for our opinion on whether she should/how to breed which is what this forum is for, and I think it's a good thing for her to have some advice before breeding (which she may do regardless of whether she's banned from the forum so at least she is getting some useful information on here from people I consider experts such as srtiels and tielfan). I am also of the opinion also that she may be too young to breed and should wait a few years before she breeds (in the meantime she can enjoy the pets she has and learn a lot more about breeding and mutations). As long as the birds she currently owns are healthy and happy I see no problems with her having lots of birds. Loveallpets, I hope you seriously consider what a responsibility this can be and breeding can also be heartbreaking if you don't know what you are doing. If you don't have the full support of your parents/guardians then they may get a shock with vet bills etc, remember this will be _your_ responsibility not the responsibility of others who own pets stores or friends who breed. Although they may be helpful it ultimately is up to you to care for the baby birds so you need to be 100% ready, it's good that you are on here trying to learn as much as possible before jumping into breeding. Also, what are you planning to do with the birds - keep or sell them? If you sell them you need to learn to train juvenile birds to be hand tame and if you are keeping them do you have the space and resources?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...but the original poster should not have someone coming from left field accusing them of being a hoarder publicly.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Belinda...all GREAT points. I have known several people locally the posters age that began breeding with tiels and smaller birds. They were each very responcible. The youngest breeder I sold to was 12 years old, and he amazed with his knowledge of mutations and how to pair birds to improve the next generation. At the same time there was another 14 year old young man that got into breeding tiels, and he is in his mid 20's now and has a very successfgul bird/parrot store. One of the BEST breeders of the rare color mutations started breeding at 14 years old. Many put her down because of her age, BUT, no one could had the eye she did to pair up birds well and improve succeeding generations.

By the same token I have met many older and mature breeders that did not have lick of sence, and did not want to learn or listen to advice.

There are just as many responcible people that are young as there are older.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the moderators of this site are very switched on and I hope they would personally message someone if they considered something alarming. If anyone is troubled by someone's conduct perhaps it would be more appropriate to message the moderators with their concerns so it does not come across as offensive. The word "hoarder" has very negative connotations I agree.


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks...I know Ive had many troubles in the past (with ambisense) but I dont have "some odd 15 pets" here.I have much less and everyone of them is treated fairly and have a happy life.I am responsible enough to say I have never had an animal pass at all even from natural causes.I am not a hoarder of pets.Whether you say anythiing or not,Ill do what I feel(thanks so much Belinda)and you just bring me down.I posted different post because I wanted to see if people would response better toward one of the species of birds I have.Whether more people had easier experiences in breeding tiels or parrotlets or even budgies.I dont Hoard and I suggest you(ambisense)stop trying to ruin my life on forums because I can say that you are looking quite shallow and rude going about every forum Im on(and your on) and writing very mean things,If you have nothing nice to say,dont say anything.Let others decide what they think of me.....


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think it's fair or kind for someone to defame you on these forums, and everyone else seems to have made valid points. As for becoming a responsible breeder, I also agree that age is not everything. Many successful people with a wide variety of interests are young. What I believe it comes down to is resources. You must ask yourself if you have the money, time, space, and support for your animals in all forseeable circumstances. My two tiels and dog, Henry, cost me at least $100 a month to feed, house, and for toys. I'd venture to say it's more. And that's not counting vet visits or large purchases. Money aside, even if I could support a houseful, what would happen to my pets if something happened to me? I know my parents have the knowledge and dedication to take the birds if necessary, and my fiance would take excellent care of Henry, but anymore than that would be unfair to all involved. Just my two cents


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm very sorry you are being attacked like this...these forums are here so we can ask questions about the things we are interested in or the things we would like to know more about. So you want to know what bird is easier to breed? I don't know much but I've always heard that tiels are a good starter bird if you want to breed and they're pretty prolific at that. It takes some experience but that's what learning is all about. And age means nothing, I handfed a baby guinea pig at the age of 12 with no knowledge of what I was doing just that I wanted to keep it alive (its mother had died). So anything is possible. Keep doing what you're doing, keep asking questions, no matter how dumb you may think they are, there is no such thing as a dumb question just a dumb person unwilling to ask. That's what these forums are for, not for attacking other people.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

LoveAllPets - I am sorry if ambisense is attacking you on the forums this shouldn't be allowed. Too be honest its none of our business what you do and many pets you have, and what i think of you is since your only 13 you want the best knowledge in breeding and get much information as you can.
There is not alot of young people who has got ambition, my son rather spend his time playing computer games 
I only agreed your young to start breeding BUT you could have family to help you with the breeding incase something did go wrong, which you wont hopefully because you have this lovely forum if you need help


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all so much.I know its hard to breed,thats why I figured Ill do monthes of reseach and make sure that sandros(petstore guy/bird breeder)could help in case of an emergency.Sure I dont have the funds but I have a loving family that love my pets and are willing to help.Id take a job but around here unless your sixteen goodluck.I do get a weekly allowance (but my mommmy alway pays for the stuff.)so Id have a little extra cash.I know its expensive but were doing just fine now.Id do all the research I could before even asking my mom for a nestbox...


----------



## Ambisense (Nov 18, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Ambisence...you are not a regular poster...WHY should I take your word as gospel. Irregardless of the circumstances she is taking the time to ask questions and hopefully learn.
> 
> DEFINE A BIRD HOARDER!!!! I have 33 mousebirds, and 18 cockatiels, and I'll be darned if someone out of left field PUBLICLY called me a hoarder....thus the original poster does not desrve your comments. Statements like your can also be considered libal.


It is very unfortunate that you have decided to let your mouth shoot off like that. Clearly you do not know the definition of a hoarder (which Renae was kind enough to explain in quote below)...it is not about the shear number of pets. I am not asking anyone to believe me - hence why I bothered linking all the posts she has made. I leave it up to your judgment. 

The reason I am able to make such a bold accusation is because I have seen all the dramas she has caused in other forums and concerns that members have raised to her which goes ignored. I have been following her for a very long time.

I don't know what my post had to do with YOU that caused you to get so uptight and take it to such a personal level. I do not know you.



Solace. said:


> A hoarder, in my opinion, is when a person starts "collecting" birds and it gets to the stage where it is uncontrollable.. *they cannot provide for them*, ie: they can not give them the appropriate sized cages, they lack toys, perches and such, they can not give them the right diet, out of cage time, Avian Vet checks, quarantine, and etc.
> 
> I have been called a hoarder many times, but the fact that I know my birds are well cared for makes me laugh at those that say it.


Renae I would NEVER in a million years consider you a hoarder!  If anyone has bothered getting to know you they will know what a lovely, kind, and compassionate person you are  You are, and always will be, one of the best bird/pet owners in my eyes. I wish more people had your common sense.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ambisense, you may have been following her for a long time but have you ever stopped to consider that she is a young adult just trying to learn the ropes? Wouldn't you rather she asked all these questions before she went off half-cocked and tried to breed with disastrous conclusions? I would rather she asked that way we KNOW she is getting the right information. Whether she has the funds or the room are not our decision but her parents whose permission she has to ask in the first place before she starts this. Plus, since she has several types of birds, learning which ones are harder to breed is a good thing, cockatiels are easier to breed than other birds, which it seems she has several of. And srtiels is one of our most prominent breeders on here, who we all rely on for breeding advice as she's been doing it for many years and has mountains upon mountains of knowledge. She's one of the people this girl should be talking to if she wants breeding advice. If you get her banned from every forum she's on how is she supposed to learn what the do's and don't's are of breeding? She won't, she'll do it without being able to find that out because you are taking it away from her. Let her ask her questions, have questions ever hurt anyone?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I hand-fed my first bird when I was 10 and begun breeding around her age. However, it does seem it was a fairly short period of time in which she acquired all her birds. My main concern about someone her age is that when she gets older and attends college, what will happen to her birds? Will her family care for them? Its a huge commitment for all of these animals at once..They have extremely long lifespans. I always get nervous when anyone, REGARDLESS of age acquires so many animals within a short period of time. People just jump into it and then over time realize what they got themselves into for life..

I worked hard to keep my animals with me through college. I'm not saying she won't do the same..but majority don't.

It may also be hard for her to accept death if it occurs while raising the chicks, especially from aspiration. 

Its good she is doing research and hopefully she makes the right decision, WITH her parents/guardians help.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Its good she is doing research and hopefully she makes the right decision, WITH her parents/guardians help.


That's exactly what I was saying! You just put it better than I could. I hadn't realized how fast she had acquired her birds but at least she's asking questions now before she does anything...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The reason I am able to make such a bold accusation is because I have seen all the dramas she has caused in other forums and concerns that members have raised to her which goes ignored. I have been following her for a very long time.*
*----------------------------------------------------------*

Sigh...I really don't think there would not have been dramas on other forums if there was not someone following/stalking her, and fanning the flames.

At least she *IS* trying to reach out and learn, and when someone is *following her* they are intentionally prejudicing others on what advice to give her. 

Since she is young, living at home, she obviously has support and the consent of her family, which also allowed her to have the amount of pets she has. We are NOT in her situation and should not judge on whether or not she is overwelmed with birds/animals. Instead should encourage her in providing the *best care* in the birds she has.

I questioned the sex of her birds, because it may be that those that sold her the birds may or may not be experienced or even truthful in what they told or sold her.


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks yall.About college,Im planning to go straight to UFT(university of toronto)While Im there my relatives could take care of my birds but Id come home eveyday.I know Ive acquired my birds in a short period of time ,but I did because I had the resources and I had fallen in love with them.The ringneck thing is my uncles issue I was just posting what he asked me to(they are our birds)And the reason(ill say again)that I posted on every forum about breeding my birds was to see which responses were easier or harder...I want to know my options before I start and Im glad there are people kind enough in this woorld to NOT crush my feelings and accuse me unrightfully or "hoarding"...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, loveallpets, i have your back. if you know this person personally i would charge harrasment and stalking... i have 6 pets BY MYSELF. they are NOT my family's pets. no they are MINE. i got 2 birds and 2 cats within the last year. am i a hoarder? no. my pets are cared for and each are given the love and attention they need. sure, times are hard some years and money can be tight, but you know what, loveallpets is being responsible enough to ask people who have more experience than her. i dont see whats wrong with asking! don't come onto these forums and run your mouth where you have no business. you are just looking for trouble and none of us here want to deal with it. the best of us on here have 5 or more birds on here as well as other pets. they are not hoarders. they may be young too but they take care of their pets! you have no right to come on here and accuse!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Dally...Well said, I agree.

I LOVE your new Signature


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. im really irritated about this person. loveallpets may be young but shes not stupid. she knows to ask, which she did.
and srtiels, thanks i made the sig.
you have how many tiels and you know the most of anyone. just cuz someone has a lot of pets, doesnt mean anything. if those pets are cared for and healthy and loved, thats what matters. thats how shes not a hoarder and how none of us are even if we have how many


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks so much.I only know Ambisense from talk budgies....I also love your siggy.DallyTsuka you are ever so kind I really appreciate it,all of the people who are being nice to me and backing me up!BTW My parrotlet maddyx just took her 1st bath and she looked like a little rat(I had purchased new food and water dishes for easier access as I have the hagen vision cage and she dosnt like going to the bottom to eat or drink)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that sucks. well he/she aint gonna start things here. you've done nothing wrong on this forum so none of us are gonna let this troublemaker cause trouble


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

id like to add one more point. im moving into a one bedroom appartment with my boyfriend this weekend. he has 2 chinchillas. i have 2 birds, pending a third. 3 cats, and a fish. and we made sure it works. the cats i have are related except jessie but jessie is old and doesnt need the space. they get along. the chinchillas have a massive 6 foot tall cage and get daily attention, the birds have separate cages and a playgym and ther cats have their furniture as well. so im sure if we can do that, loveallpets is fine. i have no family support. i lost that. shes lucky to have loving family to help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> that sucks. well he/she aint gonna start things here. you've done nothing wrong on this forum so none of us are gonna let this troublemaker cause trouble


--------------------------------------

I totally agree  I went thru ALL of LoveAllPets postings and they were courteous and many times insightful and helpful to whom she responded to. People like that are an asset to the forum. And troublemakers are not, and should put their energies in a postive and helpful direction rather than belittle someone.


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Well thank you.That has definetly uplifted my spirits and has made my day.I do appreciate it!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No one like bully's.... I was working with one about 2 years ago and i had to quit in the end and she was making my life ****, im not the only one who has quit because of her. 
I had trouble with my son when he was little he was scared to go to school at one point, 
iv learned to ignore them in the end as they just jealous of what you got and who you are


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I would just like to stick my nose in again and say that if ambisense has made an error in judgement and/or offended anyone then that's ok - we all make mistakes and we shouldn't be picking at him/her either. Things can be interpreted many different ways on the internet where we don't know each other and come from different cultures and backgrounds. We are all very passionate about tiels and how they are cared for on this forum so some people are going to have differing opinions... I don't think one or two posts constitutes bullying, but I do think following someone around the boards and reposting their threads is confrontational and probably inappropriate to do to a 13 year old. Hey, you're allowed to have opinions, whether or not she's a hoarder she's entitled to post here because it's relevant, and so are you.... so yeah... happy happy  no one's a bully (yet), loveallpets has lots of birds and needs advice, ambisense is concerned about her caring for them all, we're all crazy pet owners


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I just wanted to put in my two cents as well and say that I have acquired all my birds within the last 2 years so when loveallpets was called a hoarder for how quickly she acquired her's I felt a little hurt because if that's the definition of one then I'm one too! But I'm not, I love my birds, as I sit here now I'm COVERED in them, Baby whistling on my shoulder, Snowball chewing my headband on my head, Fuzzy chewing on the cord to my jacket on my arm, and Cinnamon on my knee. I've come on here asking questions all the time because breeding has ALWAYS been an interest of mine and I want to make sure I do it right when I breed my babies. And srtiels has been a huge help to me as has Solace. I just think that if she's asking questions they need to be answered in a kindly manner, attacking someone outright isn't really fair and it'll make her less confident in posting a question next time which we all don't want...


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Definetly I just wish Amisense wouldnt be mean because unless she says something to me I stay outta her way....


----------

